# NO HOLDING BACK by Brian Reid



## Michael Dorosh (27 May 2005)

Hopefully I don't look like a sychophant here, as the author does post here, but just put up a preliminary review up at Amazon and thought I would share it here.  I hope to do a much fuller review of the book at my own website.  Interested in any other comments.  Can't recommend this one highly enough.



> Robin Brass does it again, May 27, 2005
> Reviewer:	Michael A Dorosh (Calgary, AB, CANADA)
> 
> Robin Brass, and LCol Reid, have once again raised the bar. While the history of the South Alberta Regiment (and the newest title about the South Alberta Light Horse, both by Donald Graves) had raised the standard for Regimental histories, this book does the same for Operational studies.
> ...


----------

